# Can I see were eBay item 'clicks' are coming from?



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I have about 60 items listed on eBay, all the same sort of item but different types and designs. They are a very niche item so although they sell well the item 'views' are never massive.

I listed an item four days ago and it now has more page views in that time than most of my items get in 30 days. Now it is a new design of my particular type of item but I have new designs regularly so wouldn't think that would impact it that much. The listing title/category/pricing/description is all the same as my other listings as I just use the same template and then tweak the description.

I'd like to know where all the views have came from, i'd imagine its been featured on an eBay ad or maybe linked to on a forum or Facebook or somewhere? Is there any way I can find this out?


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/sell/listing-analytics.html


----------

